# Наше творчество > Проза >  не проза ... жизни...

## Анюша

Не проза, не поэзия... Сценарий короткометражного фильма :Smile3:  Может кому-то будет интересно почитать, хотя, конечно, сценарный формат может кому-то и сложно воспринимать.  Написан был для конкурса сценариев короткометражек, победил. Называется просто "28 августа" , автор Анна Колос. Приятного чтения)))

*28 августа*

ИНТ. КОМНАТА ДЕРЕВЕНСКОГО ДОМА. ДЕНЬ
На кровати у окна сидит старая БАБУШКА (100 лет). Она берет лежащий на табуретке старый, потрепанный, запачканный сажей, с жирными отпечатками пальцев, конверт. Дрожащими руками Бабушка достает из него лист бумаги и разворачивает. Другой рукой она берет с табуретки большую лупу и через нее, прищуриваясь, смотрит на лист.

БАБУШКА 
(читает)
Здравствуй, мама. У нас все хорошо. Приехать пока не можем, на месяц еду в Германию, потом с Ниной поедем отдыхать к ее сестре в Брянск. К тебе, наверное, приедем только на твой день рождения 28 августа. Не скучай, целую, твой сын Шура

Бабушка ведет лупой по листу на несколько строчек вверх, находит нужную строчку.

БАБУШКА 
(читает)
К тебе, наверное, приедем только на твой день рождения 28 августа

Бабушка суетливо, но с большим трудом, привстает с кровати, тянется лупой к отрывному календарю, висящему прямо у окна над кроватью, смотрит через лупу на число – 28 августа.
Она кладет лупу на табуретку, складывает письмо аккуратно в конверт, кладет конверт на то же место.

Бабушка, переваливаясь с ноги на ногу, кряхтя с каждым шагом, подходит к большому мешку, стоящему у двери. Набирает в нем целую кружку зерна, с трудом развернувшись, подходит к печи, возле которой стоит курица больного вида.  Бабушка высыпает зерно в железную миску, стоящую рядом.

БАБУШКА 
йишь, моя курочка, йишь. Сегодня гости к нам прыидуць

Курица нехотя клюет несколько зерен.

Бабушка сдвигает в сторону небольшой половик, лежащий на полу, виднеется квадратная дверь погреба с железным кольцом вместо ручки. Бабушка,  с большим усилием, кряхтя, тянет за кольцо, дверь погреба не поддается, она пробует еще раз, тянет за кольцо еще сильнее, дверь открывается. Бабушка цепляет рукой недалеко стоящую корзину, притягивает ее к себе. Повернувшись спиной к погребу, опускается на колени и осторожно, нащупывая каждую ступеньку, то одной, то другой ногой, с большим трудом спускается вниз.

ПОЗЖЕ
Из погреба наполовину показывается бабушка, она с большим усилием поднимает рукой почти до верха наполненную картошкой корзину и ставит ее на пол перед собой, осторожно выползает на карачках сама. 

ПОЗЖЕ
Бабушка сидит на маленькой скамеечке возле печи. Она берет из большой корзины картошку, тщательно ее чистит, скидывая отчистки в маленькую грязную корзинку, стоящую на ее коленях, а плохо почищенную картошку отправляет в стоящую на полу кастрюлю с водой.

ПОЗЖЕ
Бабушка подходит ко второй кровати, стоящей напротив ее кровати, и складывает в одну стопку все лежащие на ней вещи, всю эту стопку она переносит на стоящий неподалеку стул. Возвращается к кровати и, откинув покрывало, взбивает подушку и перину, бережно поглаживает всю постель сверху своими морщинистыми руками. 

Бабушка разворачивается к своей кровати и берет теплый платок, лежащий на ней, повязав его на голову, выходит за дверь.

ИНТ. КОМНАТА ДЕРЕВЕНСКОГО ДОМА ВЕЧЕР
Бабушка, очень сильно кряхтя от усилий, заходит в комнату, перетаскивая потихоньку целую корзину дров и брусков торфа. Она передвигается, опираясь на эту же корзину. Дотянув ее до печи, Бабушка садится на маленький стул и некоторое время тяжело дышит. Затем с усилием поднимается, подвигает скамеечку ближе к печке и, еле удерживая равновесие, забирается на нее двумя ногами, тянется наверх и открывает трубу печи. Бабушка нерешительно спускается, боясь упасть. Открывает дверцу духовки печи, с большим усилием берет двумя руками кастрюлю, доверху наполненную начищенной картошкой, ставит ее на скамеечку, а затем, собравшись с силами, переставляет ее в духовку печи. Бабушка присаживается на скамеечку. Немного отдышавшись, она открывает топочную дверцу печи, подтягивает ближе корзину с дровами и торфом, и аккуратно складывает дрова в печь, затем наклоняется ниже, шарит рукой по грязному полу, ее рука натыкается на спичечный коробок, таким же образом она находит и несколько  щепок, валяющихся вокруг. Бабушка поджигает щепку, просовывает ее в дрова, смотрит туда некоторое время и закрывает дверцу.

ПОЗЖЕ
Топочная дверца открыта, огонь в печи полыхает, дрова потрескивают и попискивают. Бабушка сидит на маленькой скамеечке у печи и держит на коленях курицу, гладит ее по голове сморщенной рукой.

БАБУШКА 
курочка, моя. Добренькая моя. Семейка ты моя. Что ж ты ничога не йишь. Трэба йисты. Вот картопли зараз зварацца. Госци прыйидуць. Трэба йисты

ПОЗЖЕ
В комнате горит свет, у печи сидит курица, спрятав голову, возле маленькой лавочки на полу стоит кастрюля сваренной картошки. У окна на своей кровати сидит бабушка и смотрит в темноту за окном.

БАБУШКА 
Господи, дороженьки, дай мне ночку зночоваты, а рано здоровой встаты, дапоможы мне, Господи, что бы ноженьки ходылы, а вочы бачылы. дай Бог здоровьичка крепкого усим людям, майму сыночку Шурочке и яго жонке Ниначке. Во имя отца и сына и святаго духа, аминь.

Бабушка крестится.


ИНТ. КОМНАТА ДЕРЕВЕНСКОГО ДОМА УТРО
Бабушка одетая лежит на кровати, открывает глаза, с усилием поднимается. Встает, переваливаясь с ноги на ногу, идет к двери и зачерпывает в мешке целую кружку зерна. Бабушка с кружкой направляется к печи, аккуратно сыплет зерно в железную миску. Немного отсыпав, останавливается. Курица лежит на боку бездыханно у печи. Бабушка ставит на пол кружку с зерном, очень бережно берет курицу двумя руками и вместе с ней опускается на маленькую скамеечку у печи. Бабушка гладит курицу своей сморщенной рукой, из глаз ее текут слезы. Ее плач похож на негромкий вой.


БАБУШКА 
(сквозь слезы) 
курочка моя, не хотила йисты, покинула мяне, курочка моя – семейка моя. засталася я зусим одна

Бабушкин вой усиливается.

ПОЗЖЕ
Блестит мокрый вымытый пол, возле печки все убрано. На своей кровати сидит бабушка, на ее коленях лежит грязный конверт, а в руках она держит лупу, через которую читает письмо.


БАБУШКА 
(читает) 
У нас все хорошо. Приехать пока не можем, на месяц еду в Германию, потом с Ниной поедем отдыхать к ее сестре в Брянск. К тебе, наверное, приедем только на твой день рождения 28 августа. Не скучай, целую, твой сын Шура

Бабушка суетливо, с большим трудом, привстает с кровати и тянется лупой к отрывному календарю, висящему прямо у окна над кроватью, смотрит через лупу на число – 28 августа.

А за окном падает снег густыми большими хлопьями.

*КОНЕЦ*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Анюша*, спасибо... Почему-то слёзы...

----------


## Валерьевна

> 28 августа


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Очень трогательно!!! Замечательная "не проза ... жизни...", достойная победы!!!
Спасибо, Автор!!!

----------


## Анюша

*Alenajazz*, 
*Валерьевна*,  а так же *Танюшка-Курочка*, и всем, кто прочитал и оценил этот сценарий! Спасибо за отзывы, за комментарии! Очень благодарна!

----------


## Спартанская Царица

*Анюша*, 
как-то очень грустно...
а по этому сценарию фильм снимали, его можно будет увидеть?

----------

